# New MAC quad Palette!



## makeupbyleslie (Aug 13, 2011)

Yayyy! yesterday It came in the mail finally! it only took 3 days to get here but it felt like forever, I wanted it soo badly!
  	so I got Cranberry, Brule and Woodwinked! 

  	Cranberry - because I fell in looooove with the color when I saw EmilyNoel93(?) use it in a video
  	Brule - Because I wanted a matte highlight color
  	Woodwinked - sooo many good things I've heard about it.
  	I still don't know what to put in the 4th pan holder thingy haha but I'll figure it out!


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 13, 2011)

Your palette looks nice! I love making a custom palette, too! I have to figure out ten more colors for my 15-pan eye palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you'll have lots of fun with your palette.


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 16, 2011)

great colors! I think you'll really like wood winked!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you chose well for your palette =)
  	cranberry is so pretty!


----------



## VickieG (Aug 18, 2011)

The Cranberry is so pretty. I also have Brule, which is a firm favourite in my palette.


----------

